# ما هى معادلات الترانزستور



## eng_moh (10 ديسمبر 2009)

عندىلترانزستور ارقام
2n2222
tip 102
tip 107
واريد استخدامهم كمفاح والجهد المسلط على القاعدة 5 فولت
ما هى قيمة مقاومة القاعدة 
وما هى المعادلات الترانزستور


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا الموقع لتحديد البدائل
http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php
فى هذا الرابط شرح الدوائر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html


----------



## eng_moh (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر وجارى الاطلاع على الروابط


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 ديسمبر 2009)

عموما المعادلة بسيطة وهى قانون أوم
5 فولت - 0.6 "جهد القاعدة" = 4.4 فولت
4.4 ÷ تيار القاعدة = قيمة المقاومة ثم نختار أقرب قيمة عملية موجودة


----------

